# Ted Nugent praises Lawrence's 'Hunger Games' hunting form



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Ted Nugent praises Lawrence's 'Hunger Games' hunting form

AT News


----------



## Ashenwelt (Nov 28, 2011)

Interesting... Very interesting. 

Thanks! 

Rob from San Diego


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Ashenwelt said:


> Interesting... Very interesting.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rob from San Diego


Ted is a huge fan of global gov.t and is here to sell you down the river. He is just like jesse jackson and al sharpton.

Look up agenda 21 that is the basis for hunger games and how the oligarchs are setting up the system to b run under the global goverance.


Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## centershot340 (Sep 28, 2008)

lavazhole said:


> ted is a huge fan of global gov.t and is here to sell you down the river. He is just like jesse jackson and al sharpton.
> 
> Look up agenda 21 that is the basis for hunger games and how the oligarchs are setting up the system to b run under the global goverance.
> 
> ...



lame!!!


----------



## robbbinhoodx (Feb 25, 2010)

lavazhole said:


> Ted is a huge fan of global gov.t and is here to sell you down the river. He is just like jesse jackson and al sharpton.
> 
> Look up agenda 21 that is the basis for hunger games and how the oligarchs are setting up the system to b run under the global goverance.
> 
> ...


IMO ted nugent isn't a fan of any type of government.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

robbbinhoodx said:


> IMO ted nugent isn't a fan of any type of government.


I agree. However, I just did some research on aganda 21 and I am shocked to some degree. 

It coincides with some other research I've done on the wildlands project. 

It's to my belief that its for real.

Oh, by the way, I support Uncle Ted 100%.

Skeet.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

I to am a Uncle Ted supporter.


----------



## Stoo (Nov 22, 2010)

Umm he complimented on her realistic form that's all.


----------



## MattyB (Jan 8, 2007)

Stoo said:


> Umm he complimented on her realistic form that's all.


and how hot Jennifer Lawrence is, which I can't disagree with either comment.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

lavazhole said:


> Ted is a huge fan of global gov.t and is here to sell you down the river. He is just like jesse jackson and al sharpton.
> 
> Look up agenda 21 that is the basis for hunger games and how the oligarchs are setting up the system to b run under the global goverance.
> 
> ...


Really?? Can you verify this? I would like to see some proof.


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

Uncle Ted for President!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Tooltech said:


> Uncle Ted for President!


Yeah man, what he said. ^^


----------



## mdrdlee (Jun 11, 2005)

I like Ted too! I didn't think that he was a fan of government. In looking at the picture of Jennifer shooting I am trying to figure out what she is using for a shelf (rest). It looks like the arrow is on her second knuckle. Anyone else notice this? Actually I am suprised that I would even notice something like that when looking at a hottie like Jennifer! Gotta go see that movie!


----------



## Gettingclose (Feb 8, 2012)

lavazhole said:


> Ted is a huge fan of global gov.t and is here to sell you down the river. He is just like jesse jackson and al sharpton.
> 
> Look up agenda 21 that is the basis for hunger games and how the oligarchs are setting up the system to b run under the global goverance.
> 
> ...


This is so far off of the truth it's really quite funny.


----------



## whiskeyonsunday (Aug 24, 2011)

good read...and yes she is very good looking.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Gettingclose said:


> This is so far off of the truth it's really quite funny.



*I agree, its rather comical at best.* :nod:


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

XForce Girl said:


> Really?? Can you verify this? I would like to see some proof.


What group has written and pushed through EVERY gun control bill? Is Ted a member of said association? 

Do some research on ted, it could be he just isn.t smart enough to know he is being pimped into selling you out.

Support jpfo or gunowners.org. get on there and read.

It is one thing to say things but look at what ted does...he sells you out over and over.

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

good movie wathed it today nice to see some archery!


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

I just cannot imagine Jesse or Al wearing an animal skin singing " Cat Scratch Fever ". So your comment about them being like Uncle Ted is preposterous.




lavazhole said:


> Ted is a huge fan of global gov.t and is here to sell you down the river. He is just like jesse jackson and al sharpton.
> 
> Look up agenda 21 that is the basis for hunger games and how the oligarchs are setting up the system to b run under the global goverance.
> 
> ...


----------



## whitetail_fury2 (Nov 6, 2006)

lavazhole said:


> Ted is a huge fan of global gov.t and is here to sell you down the river. He is just like jesse jackson and al sharpton.
> 
> Look up agenda 21 that is the basis for hunger games and how the oligarchs are setting up the system to b run under the global goverance.
> 
> ...


Go back to PRM and stop hijacking general pop threads


----------



## FLH (Sep 24, 2009)

Tooltech said:


> I just cannot imagine Jesse or Al wearing an animal skin singing " Cat Scratch Fever ". So your comment about them being like Uncle Ted is preposterous.




I agree, the comparison is preposterous. Neither Jesse nor Al is a draft dodging pedophile or a poacher.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Stoo said:


> Umm he complimented on her realistic form that's all.


No he just wanted some free press assocating himself with something relevant. The guy is an attention *****.


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

Please do not over look that Uncle Ted is on the Board of Directors for the NRA and a Law Enforcement Officer.



FLH said:


> I agree, the comparison is preposterous. Neither Jesse nor Al is a draft dodging pedophile or a poacher.


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

I believe English Long Bows had no shelf, rather the archer formed the rest with their finger and hand placement. Perhaps this design made the bow stronger.



mdrdlee said:


> I like Ted too! I didn't think that he was a fan of government. In looking at the picture of Jennifer shooting I am trying to figure out what she is using for a shelf (rest). It looks like the arrow is on her second knuckle. Anyone else notice this? Actually I am suprised that I would even notice something like that when looking at a hottie like Jennifer! Gotta go see that movie!


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

I like that she said " can't let my technique go to hell" sounds like a true archer!


----------



## FLH (Sep 24, 2009)

Tooltech said:


> Please do not over look that Uncle Ted is on the Board of Directors for the NRA and a Law Enforcement Officer.



Neither of those things come close to making up for being an admitted draft dodger, an admitted pedophile, and an admitted poacher.

Please don't overlook the fact that he was facing 11 poaching violations, and plea bargained it down to one.

Please don't overlook the fact that he had someone sign over their underage daughter to him as her guardian and that he was having sex with her.

Please don't overlook the despicable steps he took to avoid the draft. 

I'm no fan of Jesse Jackson, or Al Sharpton, but those two guys are a million times more respectable than your Uncle Ted will ever be.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Then you know NOTHING about Jesse Al, or Ted.


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

Now that all this is finally out in the open I am confident that the Law Enforcement Community will review the Background Check Uncle Ted would have had to pass to become a Law Enforcement Officer. I am confident that the Board of Directors of the NRA will look into your assertions as well.



FLH said:


> Neither of those things come close to making up for being an admitted draft dodger, an admitted pedophile, and an admitted poacher.
> 
> Please don't overlook the fact that he was facing 11 poaching violations, and plea bargained it down to one.
> 
> ...


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Tooltech said:


> Please do not over look that Uncle Ted is on the Board of Directors for the NRA and a Law Enforcement Officer.


Right he supports and works to disarm you and is a polce state goon! You NRA lemmings need to research what the real goals of the NRA are and what they have done.....not what they say or claim to represent.

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

i know the star of the show got archery leasons from a well known coach!!


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Mahly said:


> Then you know NOTHING about Jesse Al, or Ted.


All 3 are paid by the oligarchs to lead their groups to the slaughter, Judas Goats! 

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

One nation....under *Ted*. Indivisable...with liberty and justice for all!!!!!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Baz59 said:


> I like that she said " can't let my technique go to hell" sounds like a true archer!


Yeah I thought that was kind of cool too.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

The photo used in the article is a staged publicity photo which was set up by the photographer (probably before she began her archery training) so doesn't reflect the (good) form she uses in the movie.

Here's an interview 'bout the training:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/the-hunger-games

Pass o everything else since it's off-topic here.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

FLH said:


> Neither of those things come close to making up for being an admitted draft dodger, an admitted pedophile, and an admitted poacher.
> 
> Please don't overlook the fact that he was facing 11 poaching violations, and plea bargained it down to one.
> 
> ...


Real good! Really good! Not only are you way off topic, but you are bashing one of the most powerful and few voices we have fighting for us. 

Really good man. :thumbs_do


----------



## Antleraddictpa1 (Dec 3, 2011)

All I see is uncle Ted, complimenting good form being practiced in film. Depicting a closer to realism view of traditional archery in film, no foul in my book. Uncle Ted for president!!!


Bring em in and put em down..


----------



## Antleraddictpa1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Let's not forget that realism in film is kind of a lost trait anymore everything has to be over the top and extreme so if they are depicting it in a somewhat realistic manner, kudos to involved.


Bring em in and put em down..


----------



## FLH (Sep 24, 2009)

Tooltech said:


> Now that all this is finally out in the open I am confident that the Law Enforcement Community will review the Background Check Uncle Ted would have had to pass to become a Law Enforcement Officer. I am confident that the Board of Directors of the NRA will look into your assertions as well.




Finally out in the open?

It was in 1977 that he admitted to taking despicable and gross steps to avoid the draft. He stopped bathing and all personal hygiene for weeks, and was defecating and urinating in his pants for several days so that he wouldn't be accepted into the Military.

It was in 1978 that he started having an affair with an underage girl, while he was still married to his first wife. I'm not sure when when the signing took place, but both he and her parents signed the papers to make him her Legal Guardian, a move that (in 2000) a major Rock magazine listed as one of the 100 Sleaziest Moments in Rock.

I first heard about the poaching violations, that he plea bargained and pleaded guilty to, right here on this site.

Many folks on here will happily overlook those things because he hunts with a bow and is a Rock Star. I simply cannot. It is my opinion that these things should not be forgotten, nor overlooked, when folks are exclaiming "Uncle Ted for President".


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

lavazhole said:


> All 3 are paid by the oligarchs to lead their groups to the slaughter, Judas Goats!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


Are you drunk?


----------



## Antleraddictpa1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow you're not way off the topic...


Bring em in and put em down..


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

FLH said:


> Finally out in the open?
> 
> It was in 1977 that he admitted to taking despicable and gross steps to avoid the draft. He stopped bathing and all personal hygiene for weeks, and was defecating and urinating in his pants for several days so that he wouldn't be accepted into the Military.
> 
> ...


Well lets see here. Considering the draft was no longer taking people by the early 70's, and how Ted appears in age, I would have to question some of that. 

I can tell you that all through the 70's I went to several concerts where I saw Ted perform. Some of those concerts were a combo of several rock star's. 

And I will state this. Ted lifted the roof off the places [well the places that had roofs anyway] with his performance's. The man can make a guitar talk. I loved to hear him play. 

The guy is self made and has made his way up from being a nobody to a celb. Something he well deserves. 

I personally dont give a rip what some may say about his past. But I do care about anyone that represents us today.

Lord knows we need all the help we can get. 

Man, everyone is so judgmental now days it's silly. Like they have never made a mistake or done something that others found not appropriate. 

I know one thing for sure. I will not take what has been printed in some magazine as being the truth. Always two sides to a story. 

So yeah, TED for president. 

Skeet.


----------



## Antleraddictpa1 (Dec 3, 2011)

FLH said:


> Finally out in the open?
> 
> It was in 1977 that he admitted to taking despicable and gross steps to avoid the draft. He stopped bathing and all personal hygiene for weeks, and was defecating and urinating in his pants for several days so that he wouldn't be accepted into the Military.
> 
> ...


What does any of this have to do with his comments towards The Hunger Games? Jw


Bring em in and put em down..


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Antleraddictpa1 said:


> What does any of this have to do with his comments towards The Hunger Games? Jw
> 
> 
> Bring em in and put em down..


Yeah no doubt. It seems that every time Ted's name is brought up someone goes to bashing him. 

Sad, so very sad there are so many perfect people in this world now days.


----------



## Antleraddictpa1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Yeah no doubt. It seems that every time Ted's name is brought up someone goes to bashing him.
> 
> Sad, so very sad there are so many perfect people in this world now days.


Yeah, he obviously a terrible person because he was a rock star. And has a rock star past. At least he didn't just plain leave the country like a million other people. He only voices the opinion of hunters and land owners nationwide but he's an awful human being. Hahaha


Bring em in and put em down..


----------



## FLH (Sep 24, 2009)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Well lets see here. Considering the draft was no longer taking people by the early 70's, and how Ted appears in age, I would have to question some of that.
> 
> I can tell you that all through the 70's I went to several concerts where I saw Ted perform. Some of those concerts were a combo of several rock star's.
> 
> ...






Well, if you have to question the draft dodging based on how Ted appears in age, why wouldn't you take two minutes and use Google to find out the simple answer to your question? I did. Ted Nugent was born in 1948, he was 18 years old in 1966. He was definitely old enough to have been drafted. 

Also, if any of this stuff was not true, don't you think he would deny it? It's all well documented, and has been for many years. Wouldn't a guy as outspoken as him deny these things if they were not true? He hasn't. 

In fact, I watched him tell the story of Pele (the underage girl that he was the legal guardian of) on VH1. He was obviously irritated that it was being brought up, but he answered all the questions about it.  He arrogantly asked the reporter why they thought her parents signed her over to him, and then said it was because they would rather her be with him than some druggie, as if those were her only choices. He also said that while he was on tour and she was home raising his kids, he would call her up and pick a fight with her so that he could justify (in his mind) cheating on her with other young girls. I saw him say these these things. The words came right out of his mouth. He also said she was nothing more than a fantasy.

Also, a simple Google search would confirm that he did in fact plead guilty to game violations in a plea bargain arrangement.

If you can overlook these things about him, that's your choice. I cannot. I think it's strange that a 19 year old gets busted for poaching 5 deer recently, and many people on this site posted that they hope he gets raped in prison, but Ted gets a pass because he plays a mean guitar.

I am far from perfect, but I'm no draft dodger, I'm a Veteran. I am also not a pedophile, and I'm no poacher, either. IMO, those things are despicable, and that's what he is. I don't believe those things he's done are mistakes, I believe he thinks he's entitled.

I agree that this has nothing to do with the OP, but if people can spout off "Uncle Ted for President", then it's only fair that I can say why I don't think he should be President. 

I'll bow out of this, for now. I've made my points and I think I've explained my position quite clearly.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I think Ted just admires a cutie with a bow. Probably doesn't go much deeper than that.:wink:
Oh and to the other story line I have to go adjust the fit of my aluminum foil hat. I think they might be picking up my brain waves again. Another layer of foil might be in order.:ninja:


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

I like half of Ted... 

Sent from my Droid via USPS... So give it a while.


----------



## azflyman (Mar 19, 2012)

FLH, dude, please, go back down into your mom's basement and leave the rest of us alone. Before you come back up knock that big ol chip off your shoulder. In case you have not figured it out no one wants to hear your point of view. Go troll somewhere else and stay on topic. This post is about archery and a film, not about Uncle Ted.


----------



## Don_Go (Oct 9, 2011)

mdrdlee said:


> In looking at the picture of Jennifer shooting I am trying to figure out what she is using for a shelf (rest). It looks like the arrow is on her second knuckle. Anyone else notice this? Actually I am suprised that I would even notice something like that when looking at a hottie like Jennifer! Gotta go see that movie!


I saw the same thing in the pic. Looks like the arrow was photo-shopped in?


----------



## eastonoutdoors (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking at the picture in the article, she really does not look like she knows much about archery at all. The arrow is resting on her wrist / arm and not on the arrow rest.


----------



## 18Bravo (Sep 1, 2009)

azflyman said:


> FLH, dude, please, go back down into your mom's basement and leave the rest of us alone. Before you come back up knock that big ol chip off your shoulder. In case you have not figured it out no one wants to hear your point of view. Go troll somewhere else and stay on topic. This post is about archery and a film, not about Uncle Ted.


I'm not taking sides here as I'm a Vet also but Ted IS the topic of this thread! Heck, the first two words in the topic "Ted Nugent". I'm not sure why anyone would start a thread based off of what anyone thinks about a movie but hey, I posted on it.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

FLH said:


> Well, if you have to question the draft dodging based on how Ted appears in age, why wouldn't you take two minutes and use Google to find out the simple answer to your question? I did. Ted Nugent was born in 1948, he was 18 years old in 1966. He was definitely old enough to have been drafted.
> 
> Also, if any of this stuff was not true, don't you think he would deny it? It's all well documented, and has been for many years. Wouldn't a guy as outspoken as him deny these things if they were not true? He hasn't.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your service......it is what makes this country great......it preserves the rights of people to think and act freely.
It assures that we all can voice an opinion, and it assures that others can duly ignore it.
Folks need to understand that when a person gives their opinion , and then someone feels the need to tell them that the opinion is not valid.......it is the person who QUESTIONS the right to the others opinion is picking the fight.
People should read all posts and then determine whether or not they agree.........and leave it at that.
If we all just posted our opinions, and left it to others to determine whether or not we agree, instead of simply attempting to discount the others opinion.........people would think more and fume less.
I do not agree with much of what many people have done, including Ted........but I am far from perfect, and Ted in his present state does far more than what most of us would even try......he states and defends his position as his OWN........in a public forum , which INVITES scrutiny and criticism.
I support Ted 100% knowing exactly what he is.........even when we do not agree. His positive influence is still greater than his negative IMO.


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

All I can say is go see the movie before you comment on something you know nothing about just like Obama.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

lavazhole said:


> Ted is a huge fan of global gov.t and is here to sell you down the river. He is just like jesse jackson and al sharpton.
> 
> Look up agenda 21 that is the basis for hunger games and how the oligarchs are setting up the system to b run under the global goverance.
> 
> ...


smoking crack or what:blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah:


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Tooltech said:


> Uncle Ted for President!


Well....I'd settle for Director of Homeland Security!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

FLH said:


> Well, if you have to question the draft dodging based on how Ted appears in age, why wouldn't you take two minutes and use Google to find out the simple answer to your question? I did. Ted Nugent was born in 1948, he was 18 years old in 1966. He was definitely old enough to have been drafted.
> 
> Also, if any of this stuff was not true, don't you think he would deny it? It's all well documented, and has been for many years. Wouldn't a guy as outspoken as him deny these things if they were not true? He hasn't.
> 
> ...


Ted Nugent was born in 1948, he was 18 years old in 1966 good year i was born then--- he did in fact plead guilty to game violations-----yes he did he did not read the rule book thought he could use bate pile and could not mistake he is allowed in the state he hunts he is little extreme for sure but a poacher draft dodger hummm


----------



## FLH (Sep 24, 2009)

pa.hunter said:


> Ted Nugent was born in 1948, he was 18 years old in 1966 good year i was born then--- he did in fact plead guilty to game violations-----yes he did he did not read the rule book thought he could use bate pile and could not mistake he is allowed in the state he hunts he is little extreme for sure but a poacher draft dodger hummm





You are totally wrong about his game violations here in California. He did not claim he thought he could use bait or that it was a mistake. If you're going to defend the guy, you should at least read up on what he did and said about it.

He claimed that it was not his bait, that it was 400 yards away on a neighboring property, and that he didn't even know it was there. That could very well have been true, as it's not hard to imagine a situation where something like that could happen, but that doesn't explain away all the other violations, which is why he lawyered up and took a plea bargain deal that reduced the number of charges down from 11 violations to 2. Violations like shooting an illegal deer and not checking it in. Guess he didn't know that was illegal, either.

It's hard to believe he didn't know the bait was there though, considering the officials were able to watch Ted's own video and see the deer eating a white powdery substance before it was shot. A substance that was later determined to be a commercial deer attractant. 




alwayslookin, great post! I may not agree with you about Ted, but I can certainly understand and respect your logic.


----------



## 1archerynut (Apr 5, 2012)

Well said and I agree with you 100 % . There seams to be a lot of liberals on this site, which brings up the old saying " Never argue with an idiot they will only bring you down to there level" Just sayin


----------

